# A Quick Overnight to Boston: Up via Acela Express (with an emergency s



## SubwayNut (Mar 22, 2013)

I just finally uploaded to my blog a TripLog of a trip I did last week up on Acela to Boston back via the Inland Route. So much strange stuff went on that I feel I want to altert you AUers to my trip:

Tuesday - Up on the 1:03 Acela Express #2160 with an emergency stop in Brandford for a run-by that turned into a ten minute stop because of an issue with the lead locomotive (the rest of the trip was uneventful) and the conductor letting a few commuters ride the train for free from Boston-Back Bay to South Station so they could get a 'preview' of Acela with a requirement to consider it for their next trip to New York City or Washington





Wednesday - Back via the Inland Route through 4 Union Stations - MBTA Commuter rail to Worcester-Union Station, spectacularly restored, Lake Shore Limited to Springfield-Union Station, an abandoned dump. The Vermonter powered by Heritage P42 #156 to Harford-Union Station with a Cab-Car followed by another P42 at the back of the train (since when, the northbound I saw with the same two locomotive and a cab car consist, I thought the point of a cab-car was for push-pull operations with the Palmer back--up move. An Hour extra AGR points/photo stop to the Shuttle to New Haven-Union Station, still has a Solari board. Metro-North's New Haven Line the final jaunt back to the Bronx, because I'm cheep to the subway home





Mods - feel free to delete if this feels like too much of an advertisement for my own website.


----------

